# camera ideas



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Have you looked at Costco yet?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Have you looked at Costco yet?


Yup


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

I hear some people bragging about Hikvision cameras, haven’t actually used them myself though.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I use a Hikvision in my living room to watch the kids from the bedroom so I don't have to get out of bed to yell at them... lol

The hikvision cameras work great, but you're in the USA and hikvision is controversial right now...

What are you using the panoramic camera for?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I use a Hikvision in my living room to watch the kids from the bedroom so I don't have to get out of bed to yell at them... lol
> 
> The hikvision cameras work great, but you're in the USA and hikvision is controversial right now...
> 
> What are you using the panoramic camera for?


Why is Hikvision controversial?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Why is Hikvision controversial?







__





StackPath






www.securityinfowatch.com


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The company I do contract work with (the one I talked to you about) apparently has Motorola on the list now too. They were bought out by Lenovo.
They're watching us !


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, didn’t know that.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I hear some people bragging about Hikvision cameras, haven’t actually used them myself though.


Same here


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I use a Hikvision in my living room to watch the kids from the bedroom so I don't have to get out of bed to yell at them... lol
> 
> The hikvision cameras work great, but you're in the USA and hikvision is controversial right now...
> 
> What are you using the panoramic camera for?


No idea. Just what i am to supply and install. Maybe unicorns lol


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I like the 8MP Amcrest ones on Amazon just fine. They’re just over $100, we’re set up on a decent price tier at ADI and I still just order them with free prime shipping 😁

ONVIF and POE, they’re all the same inside, cheap Chinese junk being spied on, might as well get cheap and easy.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

matt1124 said:


> I like the 8MP Amcrest ones on Amazon just fine. They’re just over $100, we’re set up on a decent price tier at ADI and I still just order them with free prime shipping 😁
> 
> ONVIF and POE, they’re all the same inside, cheap Chinese junk being spied on, might as well get cheap and easy.


adi has always been so expensive for me


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

This is funny.

“By prohibiting the FCC from issuing any equipment licenses to companies identified as a threat to our national security, this bill prevents compromised Chinese equipment from threatening America’s networks,”Scalise said in a statement. “The Secure Equipment Act sends a strong signal to the Chinese Communist Party that America is committed to securing our networks and protecting the privacy and safety of our citizens. I’m proud to have worked with Rep. Eshoo in writing this important bipartisan legislation, and I look forward to its passage in the Senate as this bill moves one step closer to becoming law.” 

*I have been screaming this ever since China started making all the cameras. Who's to say they are not programming back doors?*

“I’ve fought_* for over a decade*_ to address vulnerabilities in our telecommunications infrastructure that directly impact our national security,” Eshoo added.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

NSA just doesn't want any competition for the backdoor.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

im leaning towards reolink.....


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Majewski said:


> im leaning towards reolink.....


The thing I didn’t like about reolink is they are proprietary, you have to use their NVR with their cameras. Other than that, they looked pretty good last I looked at them


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

matt1124 said:


> The thing I didn’t like about reolink is they are proprietary, you have to use their NVR with their cameras. Other than that, they looked pretty good last I looked at them


hmmm i was unaware


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

matt1124 said:


> The thing I didn’t like about reolink is they are proprietary, you have to use their NVR with their cameras. Other than that, they looked pretty good last I looked at them


You beat me to it. 

Reolink camera are supposedly pretty good, but because of their proprietarity, I will never use them. I'd sooner buy a cheap no-name camera that supports ONVIF.

Are you looking for a single lens pano camera? Or are you looking for a multi-sensor which is basically 4 cameras in one? 

Why are you tasked with choosing a camera for the client? If you choose something low end that doesn't work well it'll come back to bite you.

Wanna make sure that nothing will stop working? Go with Axis. May blow the budget. If I knew more info about the site and about what they're using the camera for I could make a good recommendation as I do cameras for a living...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> Reolink camera are supposedly pretty good, but because of their proprietarity, I will never use them. I'd sooner buy a cheap no-name camera that supports ONVIF.
> 
> ...


he just wants what he wants and has no knowledge lol


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Majewski said:


> he just wants what he wants and has no knowledge lol


Is the camera going indoors or outdoors?

What are they trying to watch? A general video stream of the area or do they want to use it as a CCTV camera to watch multiple areas? 

Do they already have an NVR or VMS? 

And lastly, do they have a budget for the camera?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Is the camera going indoors or outdoors?
> 
> What are they trying to watch? A general video stream of the area or do they want to use it as a CCTV camera to watch multiple areas?
> 
> ...


outdoors, around the buildings. just for cctv. nothing exists. typical budget for a job like this, wants nice chit at a bargain. lol


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Majewski said:


> outdoors, around the buildings. just for cctv. nothing exists. typical budget for a job like this, wants nice chit at a bargain. lol


Which is why I tried sending you to Costco........... lol..


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Majewski said:


> wants nice chit at a bargain


I'd honestly walk away from this. You're gonna be in a catch 22. You supply chit equipment and it doesn't work, you're gonna get an earful. You supply something that's too expensive for them, you're goanna get an earful.

If they want something half decent, a 16 camera kit here in Canada, installed, would be around 6-10K depending on the variables. It could be more.

If I was to install 4 panoramic cameras on a house, it'd be almost 2k my price just for the 4 cameras if I went Hikvision. If I went Axis panoramic camera of similar lens and look, it would be over 3k my price, again, without installation or anything.

I'd do multi-sensor cameras. Yes they're 3x the price, but they're basically 4 cameras in one. Some you can zoom in mechanically so you have a good image of what they want to look at.

I'm not gonna add anything else to this, because honestly, you're going to get burnt on this unless you get pre-paid...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'd honestly walk away from this. You're gonna be in a catch 22. You supply chit equipment and it doesn't work, you're gonna get an earful. You supply something that's too expensive for them, you're goanna get an earful.
> 
> If they want something half decent, a 16 camera kit here in Canada, installed, would be around 6-10K depending on the variables. It could be more.
> 
> ...


Well im his go to guy for the last decade…. I exclude any nvr side tbh. I just wire and install it lol


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Which is why I tried sending you to Costco........... lol..


Id rather u sent me whiskey


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Majewski said:


> Well im his go to guy for the last decade…. I exclude any nvr side tbh. I just wire and install it lol


It doesn't matter how long you've known and worked for them.

I won't install cheap chit for a long time customer nor a new customer. Even if they paid me T&M to install it, I'd walk away and tell them to contact someone else, as I will NOT put my name on anything like that that isn't a good system.

Lets say you supply and install 4 cameras, and the wiring. Now lets say the customer has something stolen and the camera stopped working due to a camera fault. Sure it's not your fault that the camera stopped working, but also, you were the one that sold them low quality equipment.

Everyone I know that has a SWANN or LOREX or anything similar, has had issue with cameras or the wiring or the NVR.

DO NOT DO ANYTHING WIFI BASED.

There's a liability issue from an insurance standpoint too. Does your general liability insurance cover camera installations? I had a hard time finding insurance that would cover me - even though I don't install alarm systems.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It doesn't matter how long you've known and worked for them.
> 
> I won't install cheap chit for a long time customer nor a new customer. Even if they paid me T&M to install it, I'd walk away and tell them to contact someone else, as I will NOT put my name on anything like that that isn't a good system.
> 
> ...


my lawyer writes my contracts and excludes pretty much everything lol


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Id rather u sent me whiskey


I don't even touch whiskey bottles, you are outa luck with that one buddy.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> I don't even touch whiskey bottles, you are outa luck with that one buddy.


f it. im going to sams club


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Majewski said:


> my lawyer writes my contracts and excludes pretty much everything lol


 Just because your lawyer does that for contracts with customers doesn't mean that the insurance companies won't find a way... I wouldn't be worried about a customer going after you, I'd be worried about the customers insurance company...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Just because your lawyer does that for contracts with customers doesn't mean that the insurance companies won't find a way... I wouldn't be worried about a customer going after you, I'd be worried about the customers insurance company...


cant live in fear bruh


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I've had good luck with the dahua IPC-HDW5231R-ZE. Very good low light performance. 

What are you using for the nvr?







IPC-HDW5231R-ZE


IPC-HDW5231R-ZE




www.dahuasecurity.com


----------

